# Leaves...



## Frequency

*I have a great passion for photographing leaves....

Leaves...

There are countless variety of them...

All around us....

Every where  in the World....

The primary food processors for the whole Living World....

Again there are varieties like New born, fresh green, yellow, red, dry, fallen, floating.......

So I thought of compiling some here...

standing within the limits of my abilities, which i always try to expand.....


Regards  *


----------



## Frequency

1


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, I could contribute


----------



## Frequency

Beautiful shots sir

Regards


----------



## Frequency

7


----------



## Frequency

8


----------



## Frequency

9


----------



## Frequency

10


----------



## Frequency

11


----------



## Desire

Some nifty looking leaves in here... wow.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you desire; i love the first one more

Regards


----------



## Frequency

15


----------



## Frequency

16


----------



## Frequency

17


----------



## Frequency

18


----------



## Frequency

19


----------



## Frequency

20


----------



## Frequency

21


----------



## Frequency

22


----------



## Frequency

23


----------



## Frequency

24


----------



## Frequency

25


----------



## Frequency

26


----------



## memento

Frequency said:


> Beautiful shots sir
> 
> Regards


 


he is a she


----------



## starcluster

Nice leaves you have here :3
here is mine!



looking different by starcluster100, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency

@ memento :Sorry Madam 

@ Star cluster: really loved the greens and that singular brown one 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

28


----------



## Frequency

29


----------



## Namibia

I can also add a few - love leaves too = still trying to get the hang of posting pics here

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/luderitzbucht/5206000673/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]
PROTEA by cdk1956, on Flickr


----------



## Namibia

Frequency said:


> 22


my favourite


----------



## Fleetwood271

Here are a few to add to the collection:


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Fleetwood; liked all of them

Regards


----------



## gummibear

I love leaves too!


----------



## Frequency

WOW ..these are super images...and i wanted that third one to be mine; it lures me like anything

Regards


----------



## SJGordon

I've got a few of single leaves that for some reason caught my eye as well.






This one was just standing up with it's stem caught in another fallen leaf, out in the middle of the woods.  Light just happened to be lighting it up when I walked by and it caught my eye.


----------



## Frequency

First one has wonderful colours

Regards


----------



## LaFoto

Frequency said:


> @ memento :Sorry Madam


 
I wasn't going to say anything about that myself, but thanks for clearing things up in my stead, memento, heehee! 

And upon looking for what rose-photos I have stored on line, I came upon more leaves, so I can add to this thread, too:





















I'm sure to be finding more!


----------



## Frequency

WOW, these are outstanding!!!

Please mention your name, because i am sure i will have to call your name several times 

Regards


----------



## LaFoto

Well, my real name is mentioned right underneath my nick on the left, and it's to be found in the watermarks of my pics, too (unless they are sooo old I didn't even watermark them, like the last of the cactus plant which I took before I could call a DSLR my own but took with my then compact digital camera). It's also being mentioned in the link to my (much neglected ... ) blog underneath my posts, and you can find out about it (and about more of my photos) via the link to my Flickr. But beware: my Flickr account contains thousands of photos...

By the way, do you think that blades of grass count as "leaves", too? In a way?


----------



## Frequency

Why not? they definitely are 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

46


----------



## gummibear

Frequency said:


> WOW ..these are super images...and i wanted that third one to be mine; it lures me like anything
> 
> Regards


 

Thank you very much!


----------



## gummibear

LaFoto said:


> Well, my real name is mentioned right underneath my nick on the left, and it's to be found in the watermarks of my pics, too (unless they are sooo old I didn't even watermark them, like the last of the cactus plant which I took before I could call a DSLR my own but took with my then compact digital camera). It's also being mentioned in the link to my (much neglected ... ) blog underneath my posts, and you can find out about it (and about more of my photos) via the link to my Flickr. But beware: my Flickr account contains thousands of photos...
> 
> By the way, do you think that blades of grass count as "leaves", too? In a way?


 

This is very nice, I love it!


----------



## gummibear

Frequency said:


> 8


 

This one is my favorite. I like the contrast, colors and the bokeh (don't know how to spell it :blushing


----------



## Desire

One more to add: 

Fall 2009


----------



## Frequency

good colours there

regards


----------



## Frequency

48


----------



## Frequency

49


----------



## Frequency

50


----------



## LaFoto

I found some more that I want to add to the theme.
















OK, not quite a "leaf" ... erm ... 





(DOF is maybe not shallow enough here, and it is the flower, actually, but it's leaves came out nicely, I think)





All taken in the Botanical Gardens in mid-October, most of those plants don't grow in my country in the wild...


----------



## Frequency

Fine images; in the last image, imho,  the bottom half alone need be retained

Regards


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

I think this is the only "leaf specific" image in my flickr atm.


----------



## Frequency

Superb image, may be from a botany students collection

Regards


----------



## LaFoto

Some more of mine for the leaves-collection:


----------



## Frequency

63


----------



## Frequency

64


----------



## Frequency

65


----------



## vinithbraj

More for your collection.
















Regards :thumbup:


----------



## Frequency

69


----------



## Frequency

70


----------



## Frequency

71


----------



## Frequency

72


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Floating by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## ayeelkay

1.






2.


----------



## Frequency

76


----------



## Frequency

77


----------



## flasharps

Here are mine!


----------



## Frequency

Thank you flasharps

Regards ;D


----------



## Frequency

81


----------



## LaFoto

The state the few leaves are in that we can find in this season:


----------



## Frequency

84


----------



## mishele




----------



## Frequency

86


----------



## Frequency

87


----------



## Frequency

88


----------



## Frequency

89


----------



## Frequency

90


----------



## Frequency

*91*


----------



## Frequency

*92*


----------



## Frequency

*93*


----------



## Frequency

*94*


----------



## Frequency

*95*


----------



## Frequency

*96*







*97*







*98*






*99*







*100*







*101*


----------



## Frequency

*102*







*103*







*104*


----------



## Frequency

*105*


----------



## Frequency

*106*






*107*


----------



## Frequency

*108*






*109*






[B110][/B]






*111*






*112*






*113*


----------



## DxAxN




----------



## safeshot

a shot from last fall


----------



## peeper




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## paul85224

I seriously can't "leave" this thread......


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Capeesh

Many Leaves.

1.






2.


----------



## StringThing

Nice!  I think I can find a few...




Mushroom/leaf 1 by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## StringThing

Watery grave by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## MTVision




----------



## jake337




----------



## jkzo

this one is my favourite


----------



## swampmonkey

IMG_3846 by nola josh, on Flickr


----------



## swampmonkey

gatorlicious 

Just out of sight by nola josh, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## yayan




----------



## jkzo

palm leaves




DSC_1224 - Copy by jkzo, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

*Link gone *


----------



## jkzo

DSC_1237 - Copy by jkzo, on Flickr


----------



## jkzo

DSC_1311 - Copy by jkzo, on Flickr




DSC_1314 - Copy by jkzo, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Joel_W

Frequency, what a great thread, with some truly outstanding leaf and leaves photos. I hope it's not to late to add a few of mine. 




DSCN0908 by jaw101, on Flickr





DSCN1224 by jaw101, on Flickr




DSCN1272 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg

*Links gone *


----------



## CreAting iMagERy Art

Here are a couple Leaf shots from the fall in Northern Michigan, let me know what you think!

1. 


Colored mix by wsuwake, on Flickr

2.


Transparent glow by wsuwake, on Flickr

3.


Subject by wsuwake, on Flickr

4.


Soft leaves by wsuwake, on Flickr


----------



## jkzo

DSC_1319 by jkzo, on Flickr




DSC_1317 by jkzo, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Leaf Textures by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## jriepe

These are very young maple leaves before they turned green

Jerry


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## MiFleur

Maple leaves in the spring by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr




Washington Oaks State Park by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Maple Camo by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Josie's Mom




----------



## SquarePeg

How have I never seen this thread before?  What a great idea.  




Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------

